

Let's not get greedy with these bubblicious seed rounds - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/lets-not-get-greedy-with-these-bubblicious-se

======
neworbit
Alternately, when things slow down again, who wins? The people who have the
lowest burn rate, the most cash in the bank, and the ability to turn
profitable. Saying "well what if things have gone sour when you need to go
back out for your next round" disregards the fact that investors will turn the
screws on you then regardless of whether you gave them a good deal this time
around or not.

------
dad
smart words. Especially about supporting the VCs/Angels who are putting out
for the founders. The contraction will occur, who do you want to still be
standing? Help them help you succeed and all will be well.

In 25 years of consulting/contracting software dev it's always paid off to not
let my rates slide up to the maximum the market will bear. MSuster's "high
side of normal" kind of applied there as well.

When things slow down again who do you think gets work? The people who pushed
clients for all the market would bear or the ones who let rates slide up a
bit, but didn't go crazy pushing for the maximum last cent. Yep, the latter.

